
NBA analytics and RDF graphs: Game, data, and metadata evolution, Occam's razor - unreasonable_jo
https://www.zdnet.com/article/nba-analytics-and-rdf-graphs-game-data-and-metadata-evolution-and-occams-razor/
======
andrewstellman
This article talks about my open source RDF basketball analytics project:
[https://github.com/andrewstellman/pbprdf](https://github.com/andrewstellman/pbprdf)

The author links to the Hacker News thread where he learned about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16542183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16542183)

Happy to answer questions.

